# Ремонт бандонеона



## Александр Моск (3 Ноя 2021)

Приветствую! 
Ремонтом бандонеона кто - то занимался?
Бандонеон 8/25.
Рассыпалась левая рука.
И получается, что один голос даёт ноту (разжим - сжим) "РЕ" - "ЛЯ", а второй наоборот. Правильно ли это, ведь по логике должен быть одинаковый звук.
Или что то я не понимаю. 
Может у кого книга в PDF по ремонту бандонеона есть?
Спасибо!


----------



## globus (4 Ноя 2021)

Он не особо отличается от других инструментов, принципы одинаковые. В разделах "Ремонт ех Мир баяна" смотрели? Есть парочка книг по ремонту, .txt на конце удалите.


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2021)

globus, 
Забейте в Яндексе «бандонеон раскладка» для начала….


----------



## MAN (4 Ноя 2021)

Александр Моск написал(а):


> И получается, что один голос даёт ноту (разжим - сжим) "РЕ" - "ЛЯ", а второй наоборот. Правильно ли это, ведь по логике должен быть одинаковый звук.
> Или что то я не понимаю.





vev написал(а):


> globus,
> Забейте….



Скорее всего у бандонеона всё-таки разные звуки на расжим и сжим, иначе зачем бы ему был нужен такой продвинутый и часто используемый, судя по видеозаписям бандеонистов, "отдушник".


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2021)

MAN, 

ответ на вопрос...


----------



## globus (4 Ноя 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Забейте в Яндексе «бандонеон раскладка» для начала….


Да причём тут раскладка, устройство-то такое-же - рычаги-клапана-кожа-голоса-язычки-мех.


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2021)

globus, 

Читаем внимательно вопрос:

"И получается, что один голос даёт ноту (разжим - сжим) "РЕ" - "ЛЯ", а второй наоборот. Правильно ли это, ведь по логике должен быть одинаковый звук."

А теперь обращаем свой взор на раскладку...

Теперь понятно?


----------



## globus (4 Ноя 2021)

Вы всё загадками говорите)) Ну разные звуки на сжим-разжим, но механика-то идентичная?


----------



## Александр Моск (4 Ноя 2021)

Да, да, именно Раскладка басов интересует! 
Спасибо! Буду искать!
Механика в порядке.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Ноя 2021)

Автор играет на бандонеоне? Тогда почему не в курсе раскладки?
Если не играет, то что таится под сентенцией "рассыпалася левая рука"? Что чинить будем? Хоть фото б рассыпавшейся руки глянуть.


----------



## sergius-sergius (4 Ноя 2021)

Аппликатур на бандонеонах очень много. Если инструмент диатонический (например, Rheinische Tonlage), то на расжим-сжим звуки разные, если хроматический (например, Peguri) - одинаковые. Большой отдушник для того, чтобы быстро сжимать мех, т.к. играть на сжим на бандонеоне неудобно по сравнению с баяном.


----------



## sergius-sergius (4 Ноя 2021)

Александр Моск написал(а):


> Приветствую!
> Ремонтом бандонеона кто - то занимался?
> Бандонеон 8/25.
> Рассыпалась левая рука.
> ...


Есть платное приложение под Android - Bandochords. Там можно посмотреть раскладки аппликатур различных бандонеонов и концертин.


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2021)

globus написал(а):


> Вы всё загадками говорите)) Ну разные звуки на сжим-разжим, но механика-то идентичная?



Уж куда более загадочно?... Читаем внимательно то, на что отвечаем... Где там речь о механике?


----------



## 1alex123 (4 Ноя 2021)

Доброго врeмeни суток.

Здeсь собраны различныe раскадки бандонeонов и концeртин.
Вeсьма полeзно для начинающих.





__





BandoChords







bandochords.de





8 кнопок в лeвой клавиатурe мало как-то. Там аккорды или только eдиничныe звуки? Можeт это бандоника?
По поводу рeмонта помочь нe могу. Если хотитe, в интeрнeтe eсть координаты изготовитeлeй бандонeонов. Можeтe попробовать проконсультироваться. Но это на нeмeцком языкe и нe факт что отвeтят.


----------



## ugly (4 Ноя 2021)

Конструкция бандонеона довольно простая, левая и правая стороны одинаковой конструкции - прямодечной.
Бандонеон изначально выборный инструмент, никаких басов и аккордов нет.
Раскладки посмотрите ещё здесь Бандонеон.


----------



## Gross (5 Ноя 2021)

Можете написать человеку, котрый занимается, в том числе, бандонеонами: Aleksej Kalinin | VK


----------



## bombastic (8 Ноя 2021)

Спасибо за сайт с раскладками 
я тут на днях купил бандонеон себе, старющий, годов 50-60, может более старый. Он ещё раза в полтора больше обычного. Кто нибудь знает такую раскладку(а может ещё и откуда он)?
По моим догадкам это Германия, фабрика Вайнбах, тк фурнитура как на Alfred Arnold.
Третий день только сижу, еле ориентируюсь в нём..
получается в правой чистая хромка со смещением небольшим, а в левой выборка C гриф.
Теперь ещё настраивать его буду по вечерам 
к сожалению не могу иначе видео залить








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru


----------



## sergius-sergius (8 Ноя 2021)

Похоже на Kusserow system.


----------



## globus (9 Ноя 2021)

Ванда-дуда)) А какие проблемы раскладку самому определить, в наше время обилия компьютерных и телефонных тюнеров-частотомеров, или даже можно железные найти. Разве только если несколько голосов сразу звучат, могут быть сложности.


----------



## bombastic (9 Ноя 2021)

globus написал(а):


> Ванда-дуда)) А какие проблемы раскладку самому определить, в наше время обилия компьютерных и телефонных тюнеров-частотомеров, или даже можно железные найти. Разве только если несколько голосов сразу звучат, могут быть сложности.


я с сайтом не разобрался сразу, там действительно kusserow. Прикольно, что в левой выборка, хоть и ц гриф- мозг ломается, как и клавиши от деревянной подошвы рычага. 
Думаю просверлить дырок или наделать их в пенопласте и залить их эпоксидкой. Купить кнопки не вопрос, вот только прогноз их отломать и потерять позже не радует.


----------



## Александр Моск (16 Ноя 2021)

И Бандонеон старенький: 8 басов и 25 кнопок в правой руке. 
Раскладки есть, но на гараздо большее кол - во кнопок(.


----------



## Александр Моск (16 Ноя 2021)

bombastic написал(а):


> Спасибо за сайт с раскладками
> я тут на днях купил бандонеон себе, старющий, годов 50-60, может более старый. Он ещё раза в полтора больше обычного. Кто нибудь знает такую раскладку(а может ещё и откуда он)?
> По моим догадкам это Германия, фабрика Вайнбах, тк фурнитура как на Alfred Arnold.
> Третий день только сижу, еле ориентируюсь в нём..
> ...


Отлично!


----------



## ugly (11 Янв 2022)

Александр Моск написал(а):


> И Бандонеон старенький: 8 басов и 25 кнопок в правой руке.
> Раскладки есть, но на гараздо большее кол - во кнопок(.


Так это не бандонеон, а бандоника - немецкая гармонь в корпусе бандонеона.
Раскладка такая же, как у гармони.


----------



## MAN (11 Янв 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> Так это не бандонеон, я немецкая гармонь в корпусе бандонеона.
> Раскладка такая же, как у гармони.


Ну вот пожалуйста, опять некая, так называемая "гармонь" противопоставляется другой гармонике! Может в конце концов кто-нибудь вразумительно (и желательно со ссылками на авторитетные источники) объяснить что же такое есть гармонь и чем она принципиально отличается от иных своих соплеменниц?


----------



## ugly (11 Янв 2022)

Не знаю, как эта гармоника называется по-русски, оригинальное название "melodeon (diatonic button accordeon)".


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2022)

ugly, спасибо за ответ, однако более всего мне интересно почему вы в своём предыдущем сообщении употребили название "гармонь" и что по-вашему это название вообще означает. Пока из сказанного вами я понял только, что гармонь - не бандонеон и что диатонический аккордеон - гармонь, но исчерпывающим определением понятия, как вы понимаете, это не является.


----------



## ugly (12 Янв 2022)

MAN, гармонь - это диатонический инструмент. Немецкая, венская, хромка и т.п., в отличие от хроматических инструментов. Также под гармонью обычно понимается народные инструменты, используемые для исполнения народной музыки. Например, иранская гармонь - вполне себе хроматическая, но ИМХО, гармонь.
В то же время гармоника - это более широкий класс инструментов, включает в себя все ручные язычковые инструменты с мехом.
ИМХО, конечно.


----------



## kep (12 Янв 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> гармоника - это более широкий класс инструментов, включает в себя все ручные язычковые инструменты с мехом.


Гармоника включает в себя и инструменты без меха - губные гармоники, например. В общем, всё с язычками. А для класса ручных гармоник в английском есть смешное, но точное слово: squeezebox ("сжимательный ящик").


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> MAN, гармонь - это диатонический инструмент. Немецкая, венская, хромка и т.п., в отличие от хроматических инструментов. Также под гармонью обычно понимается народные инструменты, используемые для исполнения народной музыки. Например, иранская гармонь - вполне себе хроматическая, но ИМХО, гармонь.





kep написал(а):


> А для класса ручных гармоник в английском есть смешное, но точное слово: squeezebox ("сжимательный ящик").



Итак, гармонь это либо диатонический сжимательный ящик, либо хроматический, но используемый для исполнения народной музыки, так?
Тогда давайте попытаемся рассмотреть в этом ракурсе например баян (просто потому, что он нам знаком всё-таки лучше, нежели бандонеон). Он используется для исполнения народной музыки или нет, как вы полагаете? Или может быть используется, но не является народным инструментом?


----------



## ugly (12 Янв 2022)

MAN, и баян и клавишный аккордеон являются народными инструментами по происхождению, да только они в своём развитии далеко ушли от узких задач аккомпанемента народным песням и танцам. Практически уже академические инструменты, т.к. с успехом позволяют исполнять широкий спектр музыкальных произведений.


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2022)

kep написал(а):


> В общем, всё с язычками.


А как же быть с изобретением Бенджамина Франклина?


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> MAN, и баян и клавишный аккордеон являются народными инструментами по происхождению, да только они в своём развитии далеко ушли от узких задач аккомпанемента народным песням и танцам. Практически уже академические инструменты, т.к. с успехом позволяют исполнять широкий спектр музыкальных произведений.


Интересно, а вот это, скажем, насколько близко к вышеназванным узким задачам?


----------



## ugly (12 Янв 2022)

MAN, всегда можно подобрать классическое произведение, которое можно похоже исполнить даже на губной гармошке. И что с того?


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> И что с того?


Только то, что баян и клавишный аккордеон не одиноки в стараниях уйти от обозначенных вами узких задач и потому не очень понятно где именно располагается то "далеко", которое вы давеча имели в виду, отделяя развитые гармоники от недоразвитых.


----------



## ugly (12 Янв 2022)

MAN, баян и клавишный аккордеон - как раз и есть развитие тех самых гармоней в сторону универсальности.
Гармоням это было не надо, остались в своей нише, только и всего. Они там очень гармонично располагаются...


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2022)

Ну допустим, хотя как и когда гармонь принципиально изменилась, перестав в одночасье быть гармонью и как лист пред травой обернувшись перед нами баяном (аккордеоном), мне не понятно, но давайте теперь опять вернёмся к бандонеону. Каково же его место под солнцем в этой эволюции? Это тоже шибко развитая (в какую сторону?) немецкая гармонь, оторвавшаяся от своих корней настолько, что уже даже и не гармонь, а что-то совсем другое?


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> баян и клавишный аккордеон - как раз и есть развитие тех самых гармоней


И??? Значит они и есть те самые гармони, только сильно развитые!


----------



## ugly (12 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Это тоже шибко развитая (в какую сторону?) немецкая гармонь...


В сторону танго же. 
При этом инструмент хроматический, стало быть более универсальный, чем изначальная немецкая концертина, из которой он вырос.


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2022)

А танго это конечно строго академический танец, исполняемый под академическую же музыку? Иначе чего ради бандонеону не быть гармонью?


----------



## vev (12 Янв 2022)

MAN, ugly, 
О чем спор, камрады?
Курица или яйцо? Стакан наполовину пуст или наполовину полон?


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2022)

vev написал(а):


> О чем спор, камрады?


Да об гармонах и бандонеонях вестимо, узости задач и широте универсальности, недосягаемости идеалов и окольных путях их достижения. Пытаемся понять всякую ли кепку правомерно именовать картузом или только лишь её далеко ушедшую в своём развитии разновидность - бейсболку.


----------



## MAN (13 Янв 2022)

А что, если подойти к интересующему (неужели только одного меня?) вопросу с другой стороны и попробовать сформулировать его так: существует ли гармонь в остальном мире, кроме России и бывших союзных республик? Имеется в виду не сам инструмент конечно же, как бы он ни назывался, а вот это понятие "гармонь", якобы принципиально отличающееся от якобы более общего понятия "гармоника" (интересно откуда вообще взялся такой вывод?) и в то же время объединяющее в себе множество разновидностей последней.


----------



## kep (13 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> А что, если подойти к интересующему (неужели только одного меня?) вопросу с другой стороны и попробовать сформулировать его так: существует ли гармонь в остальном мире, кроме России и бывших союзных республик? Имеется в виду не сам инструмент конечно же, как бы он ни назывался, а вот это понятие "гармонь", якобы принципиально отличающееся от якобы более общего понятия "гармоника" (интересно откуда вообще взялся такой вывод?) и в то же время объединяющее в себе множество разновидностей последней.


Я готов обозреть англоязычную сферу, но на пороге давайте договоримся: что именно Вы хотите - строгую классификацию? Что-то другое?


----------



## MAN (13 Янв 2022)

kep написал(а):


> давайте договоримся: что именно Вы хотите


Неужели до сих пор я не сумел это достаточно ясно обозначить? В русском языке есть слово гармонь, точный смысл которого я пытаюсь установить и понять. Мне самому думается, что это просто русифицированное иностранное слово гармоника, когда-то переделанное, сокращённое для удобства произнесения, но никак не изменяющее его первоначальный смысл, однако то и дело приходится сталкиваться с тем, что слова гармонь и гармоника почему-то употребляются в разных значениях, мол, гармони это есть некое подмножество гармоник, то есть не всякую гармонику можно назвать гармонью. Но при этом чётко определить набор характерных отличительных признаков, по которому можно было бы однозначно судить о том, является ли конкретный язычковый "сжимательный ящик" гармонью или нет, никому из тех, кому я докучал просьбой это сделать, пока не удалось. Не нашёл я такого определения и в литературе (у Имханицкого в частности, хотя слово гармонь в его текстах присутствует). Вот мне и пришло в голову поинтересоваться, а нет ли у иностранцев среди их гармоник аналогичного размежевания, и если оно существует, то как они называют свои "гармони" одним объединяющим все эти инструменты словом (или словосочетанием). Есть ли у них разделение аккордеонов не по типам диатонический/хроматический, кнопочный/клавишный или количеству рядов в клавиатуре, а по типу гармонь/не гармонь?


----------



## kep (13 Янв 2022)

ОК, давайте от печки.
Есть система Хорнбостеля — Закса, вполне себе фундаментальная классификация, легшая в основу инструментоведения. По этой системе наш пятый угол описывается следующей иерархией:
_Группа духовых_ инструментов (_аэрофонов_) источник звука — столб воздуха;
_Подгруппа язычковые_: источник звука — вибрирующий язычок;​Подкласс гармоники относится к классу _свободных аэрофонов_. Высота звуков в гармониках регулируется не управлением размерами заключённого внутри инструмента столба воздуха, как в духовых музыкальных инструментах, а через управление подачи струи воздуха к тому или иному язычку с определённой высотой издаваемого звука.​*Ручные гармоники* — музыкальные инструменты, составляющие основу семейства _гармоник_. Отличительными конструктивными особенностями подобных инструментов является наличие двух полукорпусов с клавиатурами, между которыми находится мех.​
Внутри ручных гармоник классификация негармонична 
По просмотренным материалам, наиболее подробная и логичная классификация нашлась в немецкой Вики:
*По звуку*: бисонорные/унисонорные
Бисонорные:​Однорядки (Каджун, Санфона, Мелодеон)​Многорядки (почти все фольклорные инструменты в Европе)​Унисонорные (привожу с немецкими ссылками):​
_Кнопочные_
_Schrammelharmonika _(предшественник хроматического аккордеона)
_Chromatic Button Accordion _(CBA) и российский _Bayan_
*Garmon (Русская кнопочная гармоника с диатонической правой клавиатурой)*

_Клавишные _(PA) обычный и _басовый вариант_
*По строю*: хроматические/диатонические
К этому надо прибавить комбинации левой/правой клавиатур. _Schrammelharmonika, например - хроматика в правой, диатоника в левой._

*Левая рука*: басы(выборка)/басы-аккорды/аккорды

Исходя из вышеизложенного и руководствуясь нижесказанным: 
Искомый бандонеон - бисонорный хроматический выборный инструмент.
_Загадочная русская душа гармонь - унисонорный диатонический инструмент (про левую руку можно поговорить отдельно)._


----------



## MAN (13 Янв 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Загадочная русская душа гармонь - унисонорный диатонический инструмент (про левую руку можно поговорить отдельно)


Да тут и без левой руки разговору хватит, потому что:
а) гармони бывают и бисонорные (последние исторически были между прочим первыми ), из доживших до сегодняшних дней это, например, венка русского строя и саратовская;
б) были и есть до сих пор, помимо баяна и клавишного аккордеона, гармони хроматические (не путать с "хромкой", про которую толкуют по вашей ссылке на *Garmon*).


kep написал(а):


> Искомый бандонеон - бисонорный хроматический выборный инструмент.


И как это понимать? Является он гармонью или нет? Или вы настаиваете на определении из Википедии и гармонью предлагаете считать только лишь "хромку" 25х25? Боюсь, что тогда с вами не соглашусь не только я.


----------



## kep (13 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Да тут и без левой руки разговору хватит, потому что:
> а) гармони бывают и бисонорные (последние исторически были между прочим первыми ), из доживших до сегодняшних дней это, например, венка русского строя и саратовская;
> б) были и есть до сих пор, помимо баяна и клавишного аккордеона, гармони хроматические (не путать с "хромкой", про которую толкуют по вашей ссылке на *Garmon*).
> 
> И как это понимать? Является он гармонью или нет? Или вы настаиваете на определении из Википедии и гармонью предлагаете считать только лишь "хромку" 25х25? Боюсь, что тогда с вами не соглашусь не только я.


Гармонь - специфически русское название некоторых типов русских ручных гармоник. Ничего более сакрального я в этом слове не вижу.


----------



## MAN (13 Янв 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Гармонь - специфически русское название некоторых типов русских ручных гармоник.


Как это вы там давеча про IT их мать сказали? Блеск!
С тем, что название специфически русское согласен, но почему только некоторых? Каких именно некоторых (критерии отбора)? Почему именно русских (*ugly* вот, если вы заметили, и немецкую и иранскую гармони упоминал)? Почему не любых гармоник вообще? Кто, когда, где и каким образом задекларировал эту некоторость?


----------



## kep (13 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Как это вы там давеча про IT их мать сказали? Блеск!
> С тем, что название специфически русское согласен, но почему только некоторых? Каких именно некоторых (критерии отбора)? Почему именно русских (*ugly* вот, если вы заметили, и немецкую и иранскую гармони упоминал)? Почему не любых гармоник вообще? Кто, когда, где и каким образом задекларировал эту некоторость?


"Энто я тебе, голуба, говорю как краевед"
Дальше уже идут филологические тонкости, но не смысловые. Не вижу большого смысла, т.к. все равно гармонь на особый вид гармоник не тянет, как и на ревизию существующей классификации.


----------



## MAN (13 Янв 2022)

kep написал(а):


> все равно гармонь на особый вид гармоник не тянет


Именно!!! Я ж за это как раз и радею, голуба вы моя крайне вредная, то есть я хотел сказать краеведная!   Мы же с вами одной крови получается. А мне всё пытаются обратное доказать (насчёт гармони я имею в виду, а не насчёт крови  ). Впрочем не нарочно. И безуспешно.


----------



## kep (13 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Мы же с вами одной крови получается


В общем, завершаем дискуссию по гармони и ежели какая сво [неуспокоенная душа] её попробует поднять - пусть сначала учит Хорнбостеля — Закса от заглавных фамилий до тиража и типографии


----------



## MAN (14 Янв 2022)

Согласен на все 100%! И пусть попробуют теперь хоть раз ещё сказать что-нибудь вроде "это не бандонеон, а гармонь" или высокомерно и несогласно фыркнуть когда кто-то назовёт баян/клавишный аккордеон гармонью.  Предлагаю подобные проступки вообще расценивать как нарушение правил поведения на форуме, для чего следовало бы внести туда соответствующий пункт.


----------



## ugly (14 Янв 2022)

Классификация простая: все ручные гармоники, не являющиеся бандонеоном / баяном / аккордеоном - гармони.


----------



## MAN (14 Янв 2022)

ugly, вы забыли указать ИМХО, в противном случае прошу вас назвать официальный источник этой информации. 
С чего вы это взяли, проще говоря.


----------



## ugly (14 Янв 2022)

Согласен, это ИМХО.


----------



## vev (14 Янв 2022)

MAN, 
ну хорошо, вот я свой аккордеон называю гармошкой, какие санкции ко мне могут быть применены за это кощунство?


----------



## MAN (14 Янв 2022)

vev, и правильно делаете, в этом-то как раз ничего предосудительного нет.


----------



## vev (14 Янв 2022)

MAN, 
Прям от сердца отлегло….


----------



## MAN (14 Янв 2022)

Смейтесь, смейтесь! А вопрос-то довольно серьёзный между прочим, просто над ним никто особо, похоже, не задумывался.


----------



## kep (14 Янв 2022)

vev написал(а):


> MAN,
> ну хорошо, вот я свой аккордеон называю гармошкой, какие санкции ко мне могут быть применены за это кощунство?


Так уже расписал в подробностях: Ремонт бандонеона


----------



## MAN (14 Янв 2022)

vev написал(а):


> MAN,
> ну хорошо, вот я свой аккордеон называю гармошкой, какие санкции ко мне могут быть применены за это кощунство?





kep написал(а):


> Так уже расписал в подробностях: Ремонт бандонеона


Да, если речь о том, чтобы неоднозначно понимаемое специфически русское название гармоник - _гармонь (гармошка) _во избежание разногласий не употреблять в рамках данного форума вовсе, то это в конце концов тоже вполне приемлемый вариант.


----------

